# Chick envy



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I must say, I have some serious chick envy going on. Photos of hatching babies everywhere! I tried convincing the hubby that we really need to get an incubator or let our broody hen hatch a few. Shot down, we are maxed out on how many we can have legally. I even tried the educational angle. For our grandson...not. My darling daughter did step in for me, she says," geeze dad, let her hatch a few, she's obviously broody!"


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice answer from your daughter!  Its so darned wintery here yet that I can't see bringing any of them home. Course, would give me a very valid reason as to why I have a house chicken again .... All these cute posts on silkies has me longing for one. Fortunately we never have them here so I guess that saves me from fulling that wish keeping me out of trouble.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would do it anyway, why is he the only one allowed to have the final say ? I thought marriage was suppose to be 50 / 50 . ( And yes I'm married, have been for 7 years and have never had my husband tell me no for anything, we discuss things and if I really want to do something he supports me. Same goes when he wants something, I support him) Hatch some chicks, then sell them to help pay for feed. Its a win / win.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've often considered hatching peeps to raise to sell to people. I'm just afraid that I won't want to sell once they are old enough..........I love raising peeps, and I'm very good at it, and I have plenty of chickens already.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I must say, I have some serious chick envy going on. Photos of hatching babies everywhere! I tried convincing the hubby that we really need to get an incubator or let our broody hen hatch a few. Shot down, we are maxed out on how many we can have legally. I even tried the educational angle. For our grandson...not. My darling daughter did step in for me, she says," geeze dad, let her hatch a few, she's obviously broody!"


Go for it! What's one more or a couple or more hahaha. I must admit, if I didn't find this site after I got my first silkie. Then reading up on all y'all's chickens and hatching eggs and more cute chicks I wouldn't have wounded up with my now 3 chickens and 12 button quails and counting. Lol I blame the y'all!!!! Haha jussssst kidding!!!!



Roslyn said:


> I've often considered hatching peeps to raise to sell to people. I'm just afraid that I won't want to sell once they are old enough..........I love raising peeps, and I'm very good at it, and I have plenty of chickens already.


That's what I said then I got attached and ending up keeping them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

And that is why I refuse to oblige Josie in getting her any fertile eggs to sit on! Or have a roo. I'm too much of a sucker for anything that is cute, furry, feathered, and needs some mothering.  I have a problem. I am addicted to chickens. There, I said. The first step in rehabilitation right?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I must say, I am sure I have the same addiction. Its really a good thing we don't have traditional feed stores here that sell chicks, I would be in trouble.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I try to avoid Tractor Supply at much as possible at this time of year. I did good when I had to go there Saturday. Instead of a chick, I came home with a pretty "stuffed" chicken.


----------

